# Best Escambia Bass Trip Ever!!!



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Put in at Smith's at 6am and didn't leave until 6 pm. Bass bit all day. I mean all day. We put 42 in the boat today on spinnerbaits, brush hogs, beavers, trick worms, lizards, brush hog, jigs and swim jigs or just whatever you wanted to throw. Didn't even throw a crank until dark. But, if you weren't fishing in 3 ft of water or less, you weren't getting bit. Grass flats were highly productive, but any backwater creek had a few also. We seen a 70 degree water reading late in the afternoon. Out of our 42, about 1/4 were keepers, but the biggest was only 1.9. I did see one female that was prolly close to 4 on a bed, but that was it, wasn't looking too much for that, cause the water is pretty well tainted. It was an awesome day and if you aren't going to Escambia right now, you are missing out.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn good job, I caught the hell out of some bass today as well bluegill fishing.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

good job guys


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Great job. Sounds like you used your whole arsenal of lures.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Told you it was Hottttt!!! Good job.

NJD


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I caught about 25 bass last sunday. most were the same size (small) , but fun none the less. got em on cranks, spinnerbaits, and worms.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang man anytime you catch 40+ on the river you've had a hell of a day!!! Good Job!


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

42 is good on Escambia. BUT not to try to outdo 42 x 2 people x 12 hours is only about 2 per hour per person. I had a day in Feb where I got 66 at Brook Hines by myself in 6 hours. That was an incredible day. 
Again no disrespect that is killer for our rivers.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

no disrespect, but Brooks Hines was closed for awhile? Then, it was reopened and everyone sleighed them in that time frame? But, 66 in one day is awesome. I remember one day on Pike County Lake in Troy, AL in 1999 with my brother where I caught close to a 100 in one day


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Good report. Should have went yesterday, but we went to Juniper instead - about 15 bass from there, on wave worms and black flukes. Escambia: We went today. We caught around 20 bass and 5 or so reds, with one being a fat slot fish. We tried many places with only a few that I kinow the names of: the Xs, Saultsman's, the spillway, the hot water outlet, thompson's and alligator. All over the map. biggest bass was at 2 lbs. Second biggest 1.6 pounds. All others smaller. Taking tomorrow off. Good luck to everyone fishing tomorrow!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> dang man anytime you catch 40+ on the river you've had a hell of a day!!! Good Job!


agreed.


----------

